# Übung Interface Flächeninhalte / Umfang PLEASSEE HELP



## annixp (6. Dez 2006)

Hi Leute

Hab hier folgende Aufgabe die ich absolut nicht gelöst bekomme. Wäre super wenn sich jemand daran versuchen könnte.



> Aufgabe 1 1
> a) Implementieren Sie eine Klasse die ein Rechteck beschreibt (Rectangle) und
> eine Klasse die einen Kreis beschreibt (Circle). Versehen Sie beide Klassen
> mit geeigneten Konstruktoren, Feldern und Methoden. Beide Klassen
> ...


----------



## DaKo (6. Dez 2006)

Hi annixp,

wenn du sagst, wo dein Problem liegt, kannst du auch eine Antwort kriegen


----------



## annixp (6. Dez 2006)

also ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch net viel Zeit gehabt Java zu lernen. Hab den Kurs vorgezogen, aber das kollidiert mit C++ 

Wäre halt super wenn mir jemand den Code anfertigen könnte 

Hast icq oder msn wo wir uns vll kurz unterhalten könnten ?


----------



## DaKo (6. Dez 2006)

PN

Aber ich kann dir gleich verraten, dass ich die halbe Stunde aus Prinzip nicht investieren werde, um deine Arbeit zu machen.


----------



## annixp (6. Dez 2006)

hast pn


----------



## The_S (6. Dez 2006)

Was bieteste denn als Gegenleistung?


----------



## annixp (6. Dez 2006)

ähm was willste denn ? außer Hose runter lassen 

suchst zufällig ne pretested CPU oder sowas ? 

Hast icq oder msn ?


----------



## annixp (6. Dez 2006)

hab dir im icq ne message geschickt


----------



## The_S (6. Dez 2006)

annixp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> außer Hose runter lassen



Da würd ich sowieso vorher n Bild wollen :lol:  .



			
				annixp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ähm was willste denn ?



Also bei uns isses so üblich Dienstleistungen mit Geld auszugleichen (oder mit anderen Dienstleistungen, wo wir wieder bei der Hose wären  )...



			
				annixp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast icq oder msn ?



ICQ (Nummer steht im Profil), aber net auf Arbeit.

Alternative könnt ich auch Hilfestellung für lau anbieten wenn de n bisschen Eigeninitiative zeigst


----------



## annixp (6. Dez 2006)

also ich kann dir mal meinen Stand zeigen.

Ich checks nur net das die Methoden in dem Interface Shape ja reinsollen und in der jeweiligen Klasse implementiert sein sollen.





> public class Rectangle implements Shape{
> 
> double l,h;
> Rectangle(double l,double h){
> ...





> public class Circle implements Shape{
> 
> double r;
> 
> ...





> public interface Shape {
> 
> public double area();
> public double circumference();
> ...


----------



## DaKo (6. Dez 2006)

Das sieht doch gut aus.

Fehlt laut Aufgabenstellung nur das Testprogramm


----------



## The_S (6. Dez 2006)

Na das schaut doch schonmal gut aus  . Wüsste nicht was ein Kreis oder ein Rechteck sonst noch Großartig für Methoden haben könnte (außer evtl. setRadius, getRadius bzw. setLength, getLength und setHeight, getHeight).

Und dann einfache ne Klasse Test, die in n Objekt von der Klasse Kreis und n Objekt von der Klasse Rechteck erstellt und die Methoden aufruft.

[edit] zu langsam :x


----------



## annixp (6. Dez 2006)

ja aber dachte die MEthoden sollen doch aus dem Interface Shape geholt werden und die stehen ja momentan noch in den Klassen.

Und mit dem Testprogramm komm ich net klar 

bittee hillfeee


----------



## DaKo (6. Dez 2006)

Shape test = new Circle(...);
test = new Rectangle(...);


----------



## annixp (6. Dez 2006)

hmpf jetzt check ich gar net was du meinst 
Kannst das mal in meinem Code ändern dann blick ichs vll


----------



## DaKo (6. Dez 2006)

Dein Code muss nicht geändert werden. Du musst nur verstehen, wozu Interfaces da sind und wie man sie verwendet


----------



## annixp (6. Dez 2006)

na super  und wozu sind die da ?


----------



## DaKo (6. Dez 2006)

Das du dich nicht darum kümmern musst, was genau für ein Objekt (Kreis oder Rechteck) du verwendest. Das tatsächlich verwendete Objekt muss lediglich das Interface implementieren.


----------



## annixp (6. Dez 2006)

oh gott  ich glaub ich geh sterben 

aber in dem interface shape steht doch gar nix drin  außer den 2 variablen. Da sollten doch die Methoden rein oder nicht ?


----------



## DaKo (6. Dez 2006)

Nein.

In dem Interface steht nur, welche Methoden es gibt! Die tatsächliche Implementierung befindet sich in den Klassen, die das Interface implementieren.


----------



## annixp (6. Dez 2006)

aha ok dann brauch ich ja echt nur noch ein Testprogramm ! 

Kann mir dabei jemand helfen ?


----------



## DaKo (6. Dez 2006)

:autsch: 

und ich dachte schon, du hättest es verstanden


----------



## annixp (6. Dez 2006)

ne echt net  kannst mir nicht den fehlenden Code proggen ?

Ist ja nicht viel wie ich jetzt sehe, aber ich steh grad voll vorm Berg.


----------



## annixp (6. Dez 2006)

hm naja toll wohl keiner Lust drauf


----------



## The_S (6. Dez 2006)

Einfach ne neue Klasse mit main-Methode und da n paar Objekte von deiner Klasse erzeugen und die Methoden aufrufen. Das wars schon.


----------



## Lupo4u2 (6. Dez 2006)

Das mit dem Testprogramm sollte doch nicht so schwer sein...


```
public class TestProgramm {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
    // hier erstellst du jetzt deine Objekte (Circles & Rectangles), füllst die mit Werten
    // rufst dann die Methoden auf (area() und circumference()
    // und lässt dir die Ergebnisse ausgeben.
   }
}
```

edit: grml.... schon wieder zu langsam!


----------



## dhachim (6. Dez 2006)

schau mal was Dako um 10:40 geschrieben hat.
Dann noch ein paar 

```
System.out.println(Object.methodenname());
```

und fertig ists


----------



## annixp (6. Dez 2006)

Thx Leute echt super  jetzt klappts.


----------



## The_S (6. Dez 2006)

Und das ganz ohne Hose ausziehen ^^


----------



## annixp (6. Dez 2006)

lol


----------

